# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Javier Nart: "España no es la cuenca del Ebro, empieza en Pirineos y acaba en Portugal"

## F. Lázaro

11/05/2015 | Europa Press

*El europarlamentario de Ciudadanos (C's), Javier Nart, ha apostado por realizar un Plan Hídrico Nacional que sea solidario "con todos" y "responsable".* 






Así lo ha indicado en un acto de campaña de Ciudadanos que se ha celebrado en la capital aragonesa, en el que también ha intervenido la cabeza de lista de la formación a las Cortes de Aragón, Susana Gaspar.

"Eso de pensar que las cosas pertenecen a quien las tiene debajo de él me parece un planteamiento muy corto", ha destacado Nart, al tiempo que ha agregado que "nosotros decimos lo que nos parece razonable, lo mismo en Aragón que en Cataluña, no tenemos un lenguaje esquizofrénico, hay partidos que no dicen lo mismo".

"Somos solidarios con todos los ciudadanos y nuestra patria se llama la ciudadanía", ha remarcado. Al ser preguntado por los medios de comunicación sobre si sería partidario de un trasvase del Ebro, ha respondido que es necesario un Plan Hídrico Nacional.

"Vamos a dejarnos ya de tener ese sentimiento patético, cortoplacista. Lo fundamental es un Plan Hídrico nacional solidario y responsable y no esta especie de pelea", ha insistido.

Ha puntualizado que este Plan debería estar realizado por técnicos de "reconocido prestigio" que expongan las diferentes consideraciones. "España no es la cuenca del Ebro, empieza en los Pirineos y termina en Portugal", ha aclarado.

Esto significa, ha continuado, "solidaridad con todos y responsabilidad con Aragón, esto no significa que el Ebro vaya a ser expoliado, el caudal mínimo que requiere ecológicamente el Ebro intocable, y el resto, lo que sea necesario".

Ha considerado que en España hay temas que han sido "enganche de demagogos" y este es un tema "técnico, donde los políticos tienen que escuchar a los técnicos".

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...rineos-y-acaba

----------


## termopar

Pues si estos cenutrios son los que tienen la llave de la gobernabilidad, ya nos podemos preparar. Primera de las promesas que no van a cumplir

----------

